# Is it Possible ??



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Not being a pet owner I was unable to answer this question from my French neighbour..can anyone help ???

He wants to know if it is possible to travel from France to Ireland and then onto Wales and back to France, in his camping car, carrying his 2 dogs(they both have pet passports ) without quarantine being involved ??

Excuse my strangled english here, I have just had gluh-wein with our Austrian neighbours....strong eh ???

Anyone know please ????

Jenny


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

YES? as long as they comply with the uk regs for entry


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

silversurfa said:


> YES? as long as they comply with the uk regs for entry


YES but they will have to compile with the rules of the country of entry to the British Isles Freedom of Movement Area.....in this case Ireland, no checks will be made on entry to Wales.....however the rules are the same.....

One thing to consider is that Irish Ferries, will/may refuse to let any dog board if Irish or French law states that the dog is a restricted breed and is not muzzelled.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Be careful!!!
Continental European pet passports do not require the rabies antibody tests!!!! Only we in the UK need them to get back onto the bloomin' island. Ireland does not require this, mainland UK does. He would have to do the whole blood test malarkey and wait the six months etc. etc.


He MUST check it out with defra.

Hope this helps,
Jacquie and Murphy the Mutt


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

JacSprat said:


> Be careful!!!
> Continental European pet passports do not require the rabies antibody tests!!!! Only we in the UK need them to get back onto the bloomin' island. Ireland does not require this, mainland UK does. He would have to do the whole blood test malarkey and wait the six months etc. etc.
> 
> He MUST check it out with defra.
> ...


It is the internet and I am all for freedom of speech, but the giving informaton on subject you know nothing about can cause people distress.

Here is the information that you require from the Irish version of Defra

http://www.agriculture.gov.ie/index.jsp?file=pets/travel.xml

but again the rules are the same to get into ireland as the uk, they are same because the whole british isles is seen to have a single border.....this will change soon when the island of ireland will have passport control to enter or leave but not to move from north to south.....


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

jams101 said:


> JacSprat said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful!!!
> ...


Yikes! A bit harsh matey. Sorry for the erroneous info regarding Irish requirements (came from a chap from Cork I met on the ferry last time round), but the point was...ANTIBODY BLOOD TEST NEEDED, CONTINENTAL EU PET PASSPORTS DO NOT REQUIRE THIS AUTOMATICALLY LIKE THEY DO IN THE UK. IT IS AN EXTRA UNDERTAKING. CHECK WITH DEFRA FIRST TO MAKE SURE. Surely this is good advice.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

thankyou for all your help....I have looked at the DEFRA site and now can explain what is needed to my neighbour.....once again, thanks !!


Jenny


----------

